# How many of you use Seachem Purigen and/or Matrix



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

What's matrix for


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Subtletanks91 said:


> What's matrix for


A very highly porous biological filter media.

This and Eheims glass media are rumored to be some of the best media on the market.


----------



## davesays (Aug 12, 2013)

I use Eheim substrat pro for biological and Purigen for chemical


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Were can I buy some of the glass media?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Were can I buy some of the glass media?


Amazon, fleabay, a good mom and pop shop, and many online vendors... Look around, get the best price and shipping available.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I use both in my shrimp tank.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

All my eheims get filled with Matrix. i have 3 2215s, 3 2213s, 2 2211s.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I use matrix. There's no way for me to compare the effectiveness of media options. 

I have a heavy bio load and have never, ever had an spike of anything. Flow stays high even if I neglect cleaning the filter. 

So experience says it works great, but other media does too.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I use both and love both! Never a issue with purigen like some claim and I keep it in all my filters


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

NJAquaBarren said:


> I use matrix. There's no way for me to compare the effectiveness of media options.
> 
> I have a heavy bio load and have never, ever had an spike of anything. Flow stays high even if I neglect cleaning the filter.
> 
> So experience says it works great, but other media does too.


and if anyone did want to know about the comparison of media options they can read this:

http://www.seachem.com/support/SpecificSurface.pdf


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

matrix / esubstrat / phosguard here


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Fluval biomax for biological
Bulk filter pads for mechanical
Purigen for chemical (for removing tannins)
This is in my HOB filters


----------



## Freyr (Feb 17, 2013)

I use purigen in every tank. Great for water clarity, plus it's a rechargeable media so it's very economic.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I use both


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Chemi pure!!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I just ordered a gallon of matrix for 32$ is that a good deal?


----------



## larns576 (Mar 26, 2012)

It's not bad. Amazon has it for $32.83 + tax. 

Wow looks like most use at least Purigen in their tanks


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah haha that's were I got it from


----------



## iziko (Oct 22, 2012)

Does the purigen is good with planted hi-tech aquarium?


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

iziko said:


> Does the purigen is good with planted hi-tech aquarium?


Surely you can use both these bio-filter media's in hitech tanks but they're expensive!
I've checked the prices in Israel both Purigen and Matrix. 
The cost of 100ml Purigen is 100 shekels i.e. USD 28.00 and Matrix around the same price range.
If u want I can inform you by PM and check with the local dealer may be he can offer u a better price.
Personally I use Sera Siporax and quite happy with the results!


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

*I use both*

I use both Matrix and Purigen in my tanks. I have NO IDEA if Matrix is able to remove nitrates as seachem claims, but Purigen can definitely keep your water crystal clear, useful if you have driftwood or leaves leaching tannins, but don't want a yellowish (or darker) tint to your water.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> and if anyone did want to know about the comparison of media options they can read this:
> 
> http://www.seachem.com/support/SpecificSurface.pdf


Yeah, I read that and went with Matrix for all my filters when my choice was down to Matrix or Eheim's. Another reason was that Matrix is about 1/2 of the price of the Eheim's from where I could get them. So I can't say I have compared both, but I can say I'm happy with Matrix. I have order more than 12 liters of matrix in the last few months ;-)

For Purigen, I bought 1 liter, used two 100ml bags in two tanks and stopped, mainly because I'm too lazy to recharge and I didn't see any definite improvement other than crystal clear water which I'm not sure is good or bad for shrimps. I believe it trap small particles in its pores but would it trap something shrimps like? I don't know. But I admit I don't use it mostly because I'm lazy.


----------



## iziko (Oct 22, 2012)

Rony11 said:


> Surely you can use both these bio-filter media's in hitech tanks but they're expensive!
> I've checked the prices in Israel both Purigen and Matrix.
> The cost of 100ml Purigen is 100 shekels i.e. USD 28.00 and Matrix around the same price range.
> If u want I can inform you by PM and check with the local dealer may be he can offer u a better price.
> Personally I use Sera Siporax and quite happy with the results!


Rony,

How are you?
Nice to see you here.

Abot the prices, I have two filter full of this media.
I'm doing re-start to my big tank (500L) to hitech tank (just bout lightning, and others).

Also, if you need anything let me know and we can cross prices between us.

About the Sera, They OK but there is better .
Also, their customer service of the importer here in Israel is not to good.

The metrix cost me 28$ (99 NIS) for 1L (400g).

Best Regards,

Itzik.


----------

